# Advice needed on MU for really deep set, hooded eyes



## Ayacalypso (Aug 18, 2005)

So, I am trying to plan my wedding day make up, and I've already decided that I wan't a more smoky dramatic look than the usual bride. I'm wearing a wine-red colored gown and very elaborate hair and just don't think the natural look will do it justice. I've already chosen shades of wine and copper as the general color palette for my eye make-up, but could use some tips on how to apply it. My make-up experience is more geared towards really bold looks for stage, and I want drama, but not over-the-top, since it will be my wedding day ;-)

Keep in mind that I have extremely oily, acne-prone and sensitive skin, so I have to be very careful what products I use. I also really can't afford to keep trying out different applications and looks, because my eyes will eventually get irritated from all the cleasing. I don't wear eye make-up on a daily basis, only for special occasions (maybe once every week or two), and I try to limit those occasions to my experimenting, since I'll be putting make-up on then anyway. So, here are my eye problems, with a picture below (provided I can figure out how to post it) ;=)

My eyes are so deep set, I feeel that whatever color I put into the crease doesn't even show. I do have slightly pigmented eyelids naturally. Also, I have very broad, hooded brow ridges with thin eye brows. The hooded brows futher block any color put into my crease. I will probably need an eye lift in another 10 years if this is how bad they hang over aleady! My brow bone area always shows up unflatteringly in photographs because it reflects so much light. I try to avoid shimmery eye shadows on the browbone, but its hard to resist their pretty allure and I never seem to know what matte colors to wear there. If I try to stop the eyeshadow just under the brow bone, it looks like I only half applied it!

From the picture, you can see I have very dark, nearly black eyes too. I'm unusually tan in that pic too, and don't really have much make up on at all - probably just lipstick and some blush, as I was on vacation when it was taken. I have much fairer skin now. I'm pretty sure that I wasn't bothering with eye shadow, but you can still see how the light highlights my browbones anyway.

I usually have the opposite problem under my eyes - hereditary dark circles, but they don't show in this picture, probably because I was so tan! I don't usally carry eye liner or shadow all the way accross my lower lash line because I have creases at the inner corner that it tends to cake in. Then the dark circles look worse. I usally line the outer lower lid just slightly and fade it off as it gets towards the center of the eye.

I'd also love to see some pics of gals with really deep set eyes, hooded eyes, or ones with the inner corner crease problem for inspiration.

Thanks!


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 18, 2005)

Using a medium to dark eye color start at the outer corner of the eyes and set shape slightly upward. Blend a darker shade over the hooded area, extending it into the brow bone. Blend a medium tone in the center of the lid .
softly blending to soften the brow bone. Use the lightest shade in the corner of the eyelid. Highlight just under brow with lightest shade. Do not extend highlight too far down, keeping it at the brow to emphasize hood. 




Line upper eyelid from inner corner of the to outer corner. Keep line as close as possible to lash line. Starting at outer corner, line lower lid under lashes. only lining one third of bottom of the eye. Smudge pencil line until just a shadow then apply mascara.

*Hope this helps!*

*
*


----------



## gamaki (Aug 18, 2005)

I looked at your picture and I think a soft smokey eye with your chosen colors would look beautiful with your eye shape and color.

I have very hooded eyes as well. I am not sure if that shows in my picture. I am always careful not to get carried away with shimmer on my brow bone.

BTW, you're gorgeous! I have my worksheet from school that shows a few different eye shapes and applications. I'll try to post it.

Obviously, these are just helpful guidelines and nothing is set in stone. I think many of the applications can effectively be used on many different eye shapes. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ayacalypso (Aug 19, 2005)

Your info is really great, Ladies! I guess I am sort of already following the right rules, but can work with them better knowing exactly what to do now.

I took some pictures of my face last night after making up to go out, and was SO disappointed! When I look in the mirror in full make-up, I feel that I look fantastic (I don't feel so fantastic without, but I kinda like the feeling of a drastic transformation from my usual look to made-up look). But I photograph so horribly 90% of the time, and I can't figure out why. That pic I posted is a GOOD one of me. I know people tend to be overly critical of their own photos, but I really think I look like a different person most of the time in pictures.

I'll post a few of the ones I took last night when I get a chance for some feedback, but it will have to wait until after the weekend, probably. In half of the pics, my nose looks so much bigger than it really is (in the pics, it is the dominant feature), my eyes look droppy and like the outer corners tilt down, and my eyebrows look really crooked (one is naturally higher than the other, but I don't think it's that noticeable in person). My neck looks too long and ropy, and my jawline looks bulgy and mishapen. Some of them make it look like I have a receeding chin, which I don't think I really have. I wonder of my digital camera is supposed to be used for fun-house photos - I really swear it doesn't look like me! How is it that some of you have such beautiful digital camera photos on here? But what scares me is that the same thing will happen with my wedding pictures.

Another question that I thought of after looking at last night's pics is how do you get rid of all the loose shimmer that ends up on your cheek bones and under your eyes from eye-shadow dust? In person, it looks rather nice, but in the photos, it makes my face look shiny. It would't brush off even though I had set my foundation with powder before doing my eyes, and more powder wouldn't cover the shimmer. I just find it so hard to find matte eye shadows that I like - I like sparkle too much! ;-)


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 19, 2005)

CANT WAIT to see pics! I am VERY SURE its no where even remotely as bad! We are alot harder on ourselves anyway..

real quick though, what i do, is take some loose translucent powder and dust it under my eyes where the glitter falls. now i use a decent amount .. not piling it on.. but enough where to wear it like that is TOO MUCH, then apply the shadows and shimmer. when done, you should be able to just take a brush and sweep it away...


----------



## gamaki (Aug 19, 2005)

Here's what I do:

Pretend you're a smoker and tap off the loose excess particles from your brush before applying to your eyes, that is the stuff that ends up on your cheeks anyway. It's a posssibility it could be te type of shadows you're using. Some of the cheap brands do this more. Not to put down drugstore makeup cause I think it is totally possible to achieve great results with drugstore makeup. Some are better than others though.

I know exactly what you mean about your pictures not turning out exactly as you see yourself to be in the mirror. Some people really do photograph better than others. I do agree with macforme that you are probably looking for faults that one of us would even see. Everyone does this. I think there was another thread for this topic and I posted that it seems like it's the people who don't give a shit who always end up looking great in pictures!..LOL Isn't that the truth?

LMAO at your comment about your camera being for funhouse pictures though!!






I just want to comment though, that you taking pictures of yourself and not liking the results has NO bearing on how your wedding photographs will turn out. The photographers are trained proffessionals hired to make every bride look like she's the most stunning woman he ever saw. (the good ones at least) As long as you didn't cheap out on the photographer you'll be fine. I would never advise someone to hire a photographer at a deal because that is what you'll get in your end result. If there's one erea I would go all out on, it's my pictures. Once the memory of that day fades, you'll be left with the husband and the pictures. We can try and "train" the husband, but the pictures cannot be changed!

That's just my two cents, you can take it for what it's worth.





As far as the makeup goes, just remember that if there is any droop to the eye, you want to give it a slight lift with your eyeshadow, if your eyebrows are crooked, that too can be balanced out with makeup. You can also contour your features to give balance to your nose and to bring out your chin and jawline. Don't use any product with SPF (like the other MuTer said) and try and find a good foundation. Watch the shimmer factor.

You'll look drop dead gorgeous, you have nothing to worry about!:icon_love


----------



## Ayacalypso (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmmm....I did use a base/moisturizer with SPF under the foundation I wore when I took the pics. What does that do?


----------



## gamaki (Aug 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Ayacalypso* Hmmm....I did use a base/moisturizer with SPF under the foundation I wore when I took the pics. What does that do? Due to the properties in the sunscreen that make it an effective barrier to the sun, it will reflect more light off the flash in your camera. It washes out your complexion and makes you appear white in pictures. If tanning is not your thing, you could get a good quality "salon bottle tan" or just use a good gel or powder bronzer. I suggest this, only because a sunkissed look always makes for nicer pictures. Gel bronzers look more natural than powders but are slightly harder to use if you're not use to it. I think the contrast of bronzed skin makes peoples eyes look whiter and brighter. Lucky for us, we no longer have to spend hours in a tanning booth to get the same results! YAY!



I swear by the mystic tan.


----------



## Ayacalypso (Aug 22, 2005)

I've actually been trying to keep my skin as fair as possible until the wedding. I'm half-Turkish, so never very pale, but I think the color of my gown (wine-red)looks better against fairer skin. I've been concerned about my chest looking too dark, or faint tan lines not fading, with some of the sun I've gotten by accident this summer. My fiance told me to just visit the tanning salon a couple times a few weeks before the wedding to even out the tones a bit, but I don't want to get darker. I tan really fast and dark, if I am careful about not getting burnt first (gotta watch the Retin-A).

I've kinda been embracing the natural untanned look for the past couple years. If tanning is unhealthy for your skin, why do so many people want to look tan?


----------



## Ayacalypso (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, I want to add that I see what you mean by reflectors in SPF products after this weekend. My grandmother asked me what I put on my skin to make it have "such a nice sheen, it glows," commenting spefically on my shoulders. All I had on was sunscreen, that had been applied hours earlier, so it must have been that.


----------



## gamaki (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Ayacalypso* I've actually been trying to keep my skin as fair as possible until the wedding. I'm half-Turkish, so never very pale, but I think the color of my gown (wine-red)looks better against fairer skin. I've been concerned about my chest looking too dark, or faint tan lines not fading, with some of the sun I've gotten by accident this summer. My fiance told me to just visit the tanning salon a couple times a few weeks before the wedding to even out the tones a bit, but I don't want to get darker. I tan really fast and dark, if I am careful about not getting burnt first (gotta watch the Retin-A).
I've kinda been embracing the natural untanned look for the past couple years. If tanning is unhealthy for your skin, why do so many people want to look tan?

It's just a personal preference thing. I myself feel I look my best with a sunkissed look. Especially in pictures because of how much the camera takes away from a complexion to begin with. The flash is what brings out the white in everything. I hate looking white in pictures. My eyes always look so bright and blue with tanned skin. But, If that's not your thing, that's your own choice. It is kinda silly how we associate a tan with looking healthy when it's actually the opposite of healthy. The thing is, a certain amount of sun gives you vitamin D and that is essential to your health. Not to mention your mood is elevated by sunshine. It's been proven. It's just not good in excess.I choose to get my tan the healthy way. I use self tanning lotions quite regularly.

I am sure you'll look amazing for your wedding no matter what you do or don't do. Do what feels right to you!



By the way, when is the big day?


----------



## Ayacalypso (Aug 24, 2005)

October 29th!

Well, I have another shot at trying to get a pic of me made up tonight. I'm forgoing the sunsceen/moisturizer under my foundation and trying out the new tips I learned here, so we'll see what my digicam thinks of me this time! ;-P


----------



## lilla (Aug 24, 2005)

These pics are great and very helpful





Originally Posted by *gamaki* I looked at your picture and I think a soft smokey eye with your chosen colors would look beautiful with your eye shape and color. I have very hooded eyes as well. I am not sure if that shows in my picture. I am always careful not to get carried away with shimmer on my brow bone.

BTW, you're gorgeous! I have my worksheet from school that shows a few different eye shapes and applications. I'll try to post it.

Obviously, these are just helpful guidelines and nothing is set in stone. I think many of the applications can effectively be used on many different eye shapes. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Shanel (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok dear, from your picture your eyes don't appear to be "deep set" the appear to be slightly "far set" and "hooded". I hope you can get a pic of your eyes on here!





I have been trained to help this problem, women with these issues feel that when they open their eyes, the eyeshadow disapears.

Try this tecnique and see what you think.... (please note, I am going strictly based on what your eye looks like from the pic)

First step, take a LIght (white shimmery colors are great for this, but note on your wedding you may not want a true frost, but shimmer is ok) I can recomend mary kay's moonstone or something similar. (their color crystaline is great but way to 'frosty for wedding photos) put the white from literally your lashline all the way up into your crease.

Next take a matte color (one that appears to be like a deep extention of your natural shading colors) I love mary kay's Java for this, and perticularly for your skin tone. put it on the under/upper area of your crease bone. Do more like a strait line versus going with the arch of your eye. You may want to bring it in closer to your nose than ussual, to help make your eyes appear closer together. This color is HIGHER up than most women put thier crease color.

Third, take the white color (same one as above) and draw a thin line directly under your eyebrow (to make your eye appear more "open")

fourth,Take a dark smokey color (I love the dark side of mary kay's double expresso, and I LOOOOVE current craze too) and put it in a diagonal line on the outer part of your matte (mid tone) color. be pretty liberal with this color, make it a heavy line, and then soften it and blend it inward with your ring finger. YOu can take theis same color and use it wet as an eyeliner or dry as a smokey color, BE CAREFUL not to cover the white that you put on your eyelid though, because you want the bit of eyelid that you can see to stand out more and appear that you have more lid showing. I would recomend simply dusting it under the eylashes on the bottom of your eye, and follow by dusting it wet on the outer top lid, or use a thin liquid liner on the top.

The guy who trained me, robert jones has a website, and I believe you can find more detailed reasons for all of this on his website. its www.simplebeaute.com he is PHENOMINAL!!!

YOu may want to finish with a building mascara (mary kay's endelss performance is great for building lashes) do like 4 thin coats on your top, and if any, one coat on the bottom.


----------



## Stephenie Mace (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Gamaki

What you said about the SPF in our makeup now helps me to understand why I look so different in some of the photos I have of myself and others.

I asked a friend of mine what they thought and they said that the picture did not look like me right then. [it had been taken about ten minutes earlier and was now being shown on the computer]. Ok so I darkened the picture a little until they said it looked right and I was amazed at how much difference it made at the time.

I always just figured it was the flash somehow but not everyone in the pictures looked lighter, just some of us. Hmmm now I know why.

Thanks a bundle Gamaki





Stephenie


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for making this board. I have the exact same problem. My eyes look great in the mirror but the shadows just disappear because of my heavy eyelids. It's horrible feeling like you have to literally look down on people in order to have your lids open enough to let the lower lid shine through.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2009)

Yea, heavy lids suck! I find my eyes look best with smoky looks. The one where it's darkest at the lashline and lighter as you go upward to the brow.


----------

